# Can Joey mirror output of Hopper as slave?



## jjlawyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Is there an easy way to have a Joey's TV display the same program that is being displayed on the Hopper's TV? 

Current set up is with two TVs and I often watch the same program on both, walking between rooms and changing the channel or pausing.

I know i can just tune Joey and Hopper to same channel but that wont work if one tv gets paused. Also wont work on recorded shows. I can also mirror the second TV off the Hopper with modulator or long component run, but pressing a button on the Joey would be easier.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just press the Red button and join the Hopper's feed you want to watch. A pause at either location will pause both.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

Bit of clarification -- The Joey can mirror the same Live TV stream as the Hopper, with both having shared control of the single stream, but it cannot truly mirror a recording. They can both play the same recording, but it will be treated as two separate streams. 

That's a minor problem in our house since my wife will sometimes want to follow the show we are watching in the living room from the bedroom, with me handling the trick plays.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is a delay in the trick play between Hopper and Joey. Pause on either unit and the other unit pauses a couple of seconds later. Unpause on either unit and the first paused receiver starts playing until the image is sync'd and they are playing at the same time.

Not bad for pausing but if you're trying to do a frame pause to show something it needs improvement.

The good news is that the Hopper and Joey handle their own aspect ratio. You can watch the mirrored feed in 16x9 HD on one set and letterboxed on the other. No more skinny people on SD sets (unless one wants them).


----------

